# Chippenham Hospital



## Snips86x (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been driving past this beauty for a good few years now, but only recently had noticed it. Well, since I was walking home from Corsham after dropping my car off for an MOT, I decided I would take a quick peak as I've been meaning to pop in for quite some time.

Not much is know about this place, from what i can gather, it used to be part of the hospital as this was clearly visible from pearing in through the windows. There are also some outer buildinga attached the current hospital, but again like most places, no way in and I'm not willing to break anything to gain access, so these are all external shots.




img_2312 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_2308 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_2304 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_2302 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_2303 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_2325 by Demolished_86, on Flickr




img_2326 by Demolished_86, on Flickr 


img_2322 by Demolished_86, on Flickr






img_2330 by Demolished_86, on Flickr

Thanks for looking. As allways a return visit will be planned to get some better images including internal shots.


----------



## lost (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks rather pleasing, looking forward to some internals.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is this the one thats right next to the live hospital?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice one! 
Was about to give a sarcastic "Nice externals" comment then noticed the coutyard & flat roof shots, so respect to ya!


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 21, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Is this the one thats right next to the live hospital?



Yes it is. I would love to get inside and it looks like people in the past have succeeded before it was all boarded up. There is a door below ground level by pic 7, but with an aspestos warning I'm not risking it and I'm not willing to damage anything.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice one matey.The original hospital was on the A4 on the Calne side of town,A vague memory stirring says this was the maternity hospital but I could be well wrong.


----------



## krisan (Apr 21, 2011)

nice! might have to have a visit myself in the near future!


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 21, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Nice one matey.The original hospital was on the A4 on the Calne side of town,A vague memory stirring says this was the maternity hospital but I could be well wrong.



Ahh yes - I remember now. I used to live in Calne and travelled to Chippenham on a weekly basis. It used to be on London Road which is now a residential area, shame it was demolished so quickly.


----------

